# Vector Emperor Soft Flame Flint Lighter Review



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

Morning Gents,

I am, unfortunately a cigar lighter colector who can't say no. I have had many torch lighters, unfortunately most of them Colibri so they now live in the land fill. Now, the few torches I have are split between the few Coblibris that lived and Xikars.

The last year or so, I have discovered that I prefer to light my cigars with soft flames. They just seem to smoke and taste better if I don't carmelize them with a torch. Also, I think that the flint ignition system and soft flame nozzle are less likely to get f'ed up vs. a pezio/jet nozzle, and I am tired of sending lighters back. To that end, my lighter collection obsession has included IM Corona Double Corona and Old Boy (on order), Xikar Exedous, Promethius Prince (double soft flame/flint), and etc. I prefer flint/ multi soft flame lighters, I dont care about how windy it gets.

My most recent pick up was the vector Emperor which is advertised as a 3 soft flame/ flint lighter. I got one in gold tone. It came boxed with flints and a "leather" case (looked like an St. Dupont leather case). In comparison to the IM Corona Double Corona, it felt much lighter and not as tight. For example, the flip up cap had much more play in it then the IM C. I don't think this is a bad thing, Vector lighters seem to last forever anyway. It is very similar to the IM Corona in that the lift goes in the same way but the vector has a little bit different shape and a small punch cutter in the bottom. 

The Vector is supposedly 3 soft flames converging into one but for the life of me, I cannot see 3 gas ports on the nozzle, only 2. Even when I turn the gas all the way up, only 2 flames diverge, not 3. 

Anyway, this lighter looks cheap, feels cheap but seems to work just fine. It has reliable flint ignition and a wide soft flame. It is my opinion that if you want this style cigar lighter and don't want to spend the money on an IM Corona Double Corona or use your lighter in an environment where an expensive lighter might be ruined, this 50 dollar or so "knock off" would be more then acceptable as a substitute. 

Bottom line is, it works, it seems to be 2 NOT 3 flame but its a wide soft flame with a flint. 

Mine was bought from lightersx.com

Best,
Danny


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Being a lighter whooore that just can't seem to pass up another lighter this is interesting as I am a huge soft flame advocate esp. when it comes to the Xikar Exodus. How would you rate these two together? Since I bought mine about 6 months ago it has given me perfect service and I use it ALL the time except when it's too windy...then I use a Ronson. Between these two lighters it leaves me with 30 other jealous lighters in my collection that are not being used except when I test them so that they continue to work flawlessly....just not being used for lighting cigars anymore. I'm off to research the Vector Emperor...thx for the post.

Addendum...am seeing these for $45-$50....with a 100% guarantee for satisfaction but am not seeing a "time frame" like Xikar gives a lifetime warranty. I won my Exodus on auction for $25 so that kind of gives me more satisfaction in knowing I get a lighter that is not only a workhorse but is warranted for life. Do you know any place where the Vector is in line with this kind of pricing?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Gentlemen, I too am a soft flame lighter advocate. IMHO opinion it is the best way to light a cigar. I have a IM Corona Double Corona and it is awesome. I really like the review as it has all of the important information. When I need a cheap alternative (such as traveling) I have found that Bic does a great job of lighting and is not missed when someone pinches it (which is almost always!).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fivespdcat said:


> Gentlemen, I too am a soft flame lighter advocate. IMHO opinion it is the best way to light a cigar. I have a IM Corona Double Corona and it is awesome. I really like the review as it has all of the important information. When I need a cheap alternative (such as traveling) I have found that Bic does a great job of lighting and is not missed when someone pinches it (which is almost always!).


While I don't have this particular brand I have a few that mimic it. What is the warranty on this lighter? For the pricing I hope it's a lifetime as I might be interested in this.


----------



## dboggny (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Guys. I took a break from the forums to have dinner and do some beer tasting but I will attempt to answer your questions in as coherent a manner as I can at this time. :banana:



Q:Being a lighter whooore that just can't seem to pass up another lighter this is interesting as I am a huge soft flame advocate esp. when it comes to the Xikar Exodus. How would you rate these two together? 

A:I have the Exedous but I am not such a big fan as many other people are. Here is my view. First the Vector is much smaller then the Xikar; it is much closer in size to the IM Corona Double Corona. I like the Exedous however I am not a fan of, first the electronic ignition and I don't think the "wind resistance" is all that. So what its got a coil. The wind blows, the flame goes out and re lights when the wind stops. The cigar doesn't lite while the wind blows the flame around. All that coil does in my eyes is that you dont have to re click the button when the wind blows. But so long as you have that button pressed and the wind blows the flame out, it still pisses gas. So, in the end I dont see whats so great about the Exedous so far as that little trick is concerned. It does have a life time warranty though and thats big.
My last thought about these two lighters. Over the years I have come to hate the pezio electronic whatever ignition and have actively gone back to the flint ignition. My favorite colibri is a primo flint fire. flint ignition with a gas trigger that has a jet. I feel the weakest link to all these lighters is the electric ignition. Flint is just better.

Q:Since I bought mine about 6 months ago it has given me perfect service and I use it ALL the time except when it's too windy...then I use a Ronson. Between these two lighters it leaves me with 30 other jealous lighters in my collection that are not being used except when I test them so that they continue to work flawlessly....just not being used for lighting cigars anymore. 
A: My lighters feel your lighters pain. I have a ronson too.

Q:am seeing these for $45-$50....with a 100% guarantee for satisfaction but am not seeing a "time frame" like Xikar gives a lifetime warranty.
A:from the Vector web site
"KGM warranty covers for five years from the date of the original retail purchase. Vector lighters passed all of KGM's demanding tests and inspection standards set by KGM Quality Control. KGM warranty covers mechanical parts only under normal use and excludes damages resulting from the accident, misuse, tampering and abuse. This warranty does not apply to the outer case finish of a lighter. To obtain service under this warranty, return your lighter with the following information; date, location of purchase, and a copy of the original receipt accompanied by $7.00 for US consumers & $15 for international consumers to cover shipping and handling"
Xikar has a better warranty. No Question.

Q: I won my Exodus on auction for $25 so that kind of gives me more satisfaction in knowing I get a lighter that is not only a workhorse but is warranted for life. Do you know any place where the Vector is in line with this kind of pricing?
A: The cheapenst I saw it was on LightersX for about the $45 to $50 mark.

Q:Gentlemen, I too am a soft flame lighter advocate. IMHO opinion it is the best way to light a cigar. I have a IM Corona Double Corona and it is awesome. I really like the review as it has all of the important information. When I need a cheap alternative (such as traveling) I have found that Bic does a great job of lighting and is not missed when someone pinches it (which is almost always!).
A:I got the Vector as a back up to my IM Corona Double Corona. I use it at work, I put it in my pocket without the soft bag to protect the finish, etc. It works, its cheap and it definately doens't look as nice as the IM Corona. But if the finish gets banged up or something like that I wont cry. I agree with you. BIC is a cheaper choice, but the double flame of the vector makes life a bit easier.

Any other questions, let me know. I am full of opinions, among other things!
Best,
DB


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Gary as far as I know it is lifetime, just pay shipping and they take care of the rest! For all the details see here:
REPAIR


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 27, 2010)

Gentlemen,

I really love wide flame flint lighters.

Last year I decided to buy the Vector Emperor Triple Candle Flame Lighter Gunmetal. I really like the matte finish.
Unfortunately my lighter was dirty when it arrived and didn't work properly. (see photo) The seller (CigarExtras on Amazon) ignored my mails and I didn't use the lighter for almost a year. Getting tired of using a Bic all the time I decided to visit a "lighter clinic" in my hometown. It worked out well! I payed 15€ and my lighter finally works as desired.  

How would you rate the IM Corona Double Corona flame compared to the Vector Emperor Triple Flame (I also think it is just a double flame). I am still looking for a even broader flame.

Best regards from Vienna, Austria,
G.


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 27, 2010)

Guybrush said:


> I also think it is just a double flame


I am now sure it is a triple flame, but the nozzles are very close together.
I really like the Vector, but please tell me, if you know a lighter with a even broader flame.

Best regards,
G.


----------

